# Things are lookin good!!



## ftw2012 (Sep 20, 2009)

just a little update on the grow...been dry here but i thing the babys are doing good.  i have White Widow, Moon Shadow, Cotton Candy and Blue Berry.   got some hairs starting to turn a little hope the next month is good to them!   thanks for checkin them out and happy growing


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 20, 2009)

they are looking great!


----------



## Alistair (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice plants!  I'd be happy with them.  I can tell that you are.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice  They appear to be very well hidden..
Good Job!!
Stay Cool


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 21, 2009)

Great job...you seem to have kept them at a great stealth height!!

Can't wait for the upcoming pictures


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2009)

I LOVE your photos!  Nice work man and GL through the next few weeks.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do my best to keep them hidden!  i still worry about them being found but i think maybe im just paranoid!  lol  thanks for the encourgement!  if i get half what i think im gonna get then ill have gotten double what ive gotten in years past!  so im pretty stoked!   halloween will be about 10 weeks from when the widow startedto flower..hope i can leave them that long it will suck if we get an early hard frost...happy growing to you all!


----------



## RCCIZMe (Sep 24, 2009)

nice pics,gl on mild autum


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just another picture update....i just cant stay away from them!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 24, 2009)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> Just another picture update....i just cant stay away from them!


 Spectacular photos !!  I know how you feel on not wonting to leave them.


----------



## AMM518 (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good! my plant is looking like the third picture in the first post....how much longer do ya think before i can harvest?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope i can wait 4 weeks....but i guess it will be about 8 weeks of flowering in 3 weeks.  guy i got the clones from says to give that plant 10 weeks if i can


----------



## MJ Child (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking plants


----------



## the chef (Sep 25, 2009)

I think arnold(the gov) is sneaking in, late at night and having bo boos with your ladies! Holy smoke that first pic is awsome, good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 26, 2009)

checked on the girls today and the blueberry was tipped over!  cant hold herself up anymore...might have to get the axe soon....checked trics on them all today and pretty much looking mostly cloudy with a few amber and a few clear...i cant wait to chop them all down and cure them good!  maybe make butter or oil with the trimmings.   any suggestions?


----------



## the chef (Sep 26, 2009)

Hash


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2009)

are ya girls on your own property ftw?  cuz i noticed a barbwire fence in background.  
  just a lil FYI for ya  a rule of thumb in my book. never plant by anythin a farmer or rancher may ever have a need to go out an maintenance.  cuz round here if a ranchers cattle or even 1 cow gets out the fence/pasture they go round the whole fence to see where they got out and to fix it.
  just somethin to keep in mind for future grows maybe idk.
also i believe that hunters wil follow fencelines while out 
  they look good man.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a great point Zip....i guess its my land on one side of the fence but not the other.....i took a sample of my monster Widow mama and im a little upset that less then a gram of bud had 4 seeds in it...ill be pissed if it has that many in it!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 29, 2009)

you sure she didnt turn to a he/she on ya?  
or the ones near by?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2009)

pretty sure she didnt hermie on me....where im from ditch weed grows everywhere and i often find little wild boys growing below the grass out of site and im sure for everyone i find i miss at least 50...i guess since its just personal smoke i can live with seeds...but its nice not to have to pick apart every bud just to be sure there isnt a seed in it you know?  my sample was good but for sure should go longer since there isnt much risk of frost yet!   oh and everything good blown over the other day when we had some high winds but i have them somewhat proped up so hopefully they finish ok....thanks for stoppin in and checkin up again!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 4, 2009)

just a little up date....thinking about 2 more weeks if the weather allows it....wind blew a lot of them over but i think they will be fine until they are done.....just hope they get lots of airflow!   thanks for checkin it out


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 5, 2009)

Great looks to the finish!  Also, amazing way to camo these.  :aok:


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 5, 2009)

im pretty excited....i cut a lower bud off of a blueberry earlier tonight....still think its a little early for what im looking for but i bet it will still be a good test!  hope everyone else is down to the last few weeks and they are all as excited as i am!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I am def excited, awesome colas ftw!


----------



## FUM (Oct 6, 2009)

Your Lady's look very healthy. Soon you'll be toking your sweet buds. You look set for the winter. Enjoy.


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 7, 2009)

chance of frost in the forecast so today i chopped up my biggest widow and my biggest blueberry...i was in a hurry so i did kind of a crappy job trimming, mainly just cutting off the fan leaves and the parts with no trichs...ill have to get you some pics as soon as i take some!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey everyone...just a pic of some on the cut stuff....cut about 2/3rds or 3/4th of wht i had...supposeto freeze tonight but maybe it wont hurt whats left on the plants and ill get a bit more couchlock effect with some of it?   other wise ill just be glad that i cut as much as i did!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 17, 2009)

just a little up date...everything is in jars now..i bought a dozen quart jars and glad i did cuz i filled about 11 and 3/4 of them and then i filled a pint jar with blueberry....didnt end up with much of that...and about a pint and a half of cotton candy....3 quarts of moon shadow and i think 6 quarts of white widow....frost came early otherwise i think id have a quart or 2 more!  got 2 quarts full of shake for butter or whatever lots of seeds though...bummer about that but i guess thats what i get for letting a blueberry male totally go to pollen....maybe ill have some good seeds??? hope it didnt just cross with the local wild strain...  happy smoking to all!   maybe once it all cured ill give a smoke report!


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

omfg i'd like to shop at that well stocked store! i'll take a quarter pounder with extra blueberry. Looks most awsome can't wait fer the smoke report good job!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

your cupboard is a beautiful thing...so neat, tidy and potent! lol


----------



## 420benny (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I am jealous. Mine are all over in cardboard boxes. Nice haul.


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 18, 2009)

mine were in bags and boxes just a few days ago.....pretty soon i bet youll have a few nice jars of your own!   thanks for keepin up with what im doin!


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Uhh... about my order? Be sure and let us know how they smoke, was also wondering how muck hash or cannabutter, oil, etc. you think you'll get out of your trim?


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess ive never made any butter or oil or anything so i dont have any idea how much ill get....do people use the stems too when they make that stuff??


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 21, 2010)

I know it been way too long but a little smoke report....ive mainly been smoking the white widow and its sure been good....nice dense buds...its taken me about 2 months to finish off a quart jar of that even though id guess that i probably gave away about 10 grams or so out of it...ive got about 5 quarts of that left....the blueberry is the most dense buds of any of them and also a very good smoke but i only got one pint jar of that so ive only smoked a little of it..   i had 3 quarts of moon shadow and that seems pretty good.....nice strong high but the buds arent as nice as the blueberry or the white widow.  and lastly is the cotton candy..havent smoked much of that either...id gotten about 3/4 of a quart of that but its really really fluffy stuff i know its pretty good smoke too....i guess its not much of a report....i think next year ill focus on the ww and the bb and maybe put something else into the mix....think i can get Purple Headband X Trainwreak, or Lifesaver  anyone grown any of them?  any input?


----------

